# Korean Face



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

The more I think about it, the more I’m thinking about grooming Sugarplum myself. It’s not about not wanting to shell out big bucks for a groomer to do it, and it’s not that I’m picky or that I don’t trust others with my baby, but she is EXTREMELY squirmy and fidgety when I’ve groomed her, especially with her face. I’ve already invested in some clippers in order to get all of her matts out. It could potentially take a very long time with a groomer, and if I did it myself, I could do it in increments; that’s what I had to do to get all of the matts and discoloration out...it took about 4 or 5 sessions just to use shears and clippers. She fights me when I’ve tried to clean her ears, and I haven’t even attempted to give her a bath by myself.
I’m comfortable with clippers, and I’m confident I could do her face with them as well as long as someone else held onto her well. So my question is, is the face look that I like (please see the included pic) achieve able with clippers? If so, which blade? I really don’t think I would be able to do anything on the face with shears, even if she were well behaved and sat still for a prolonged amount of time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi, except for the ears (she lost ear flap so has to have short ears) has a very similar look. I use both clippers (2 different sizes) on her face & blunt scissors around her eyes. So, yes, you can do it yourself. She isn't good w/a groomer but I do have her professionally groomed one time each year. I have worked w/a prof so she knows what I want & expect, & IF she does not give it to me I make noise. Last time I got a discount because I was not pleased w/the time before this cut. It was not as "neat." 
My Lisi is 1/2 Korean other half Italian so small features---a slim face looks best on her. She does also have a very short stop (what some people would call a baby-doll face). If you take pictures of what you want to a groomer they can make it look the same, but Lisi is also not good w/grooming so I just go faithfully once a year. I can then follow the lines of the prof grooming. I also do it in stages. Honestly, my cutting is not as smooth as the groomers but I am ok w/that. One has to decide what is the most important to you & go w/that.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks for that Sandi. Which blades do you use?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wish I could downsize pictures I love the Asian cut, it's been hard finding a groomer because the cut is manly sissored, and it takes a lot longer 
I had a wonderful groomer who I used for years, out of the blue she told me she felt like she took to long on my girls :w00t:, she said she could shave down fast and make more money 
My goodness I was paying her $60.00 for each girl, that was $120.00 She made in 2 1/2 hours 

I no I wouldn't have the patience and for me I would be fearful around my girls faces

You did a amazing job on Sugarplum


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeez o Pete she was complaining about $60??? I don’t know what part of the country you’re in but I’m in the Midwest and the most expensive full grooming for a dog the size of a Maltese in my local area in which I inquired about was either $50 or $55, I don’t recall. My veterinarian office also has a groomer, they charge $45 and I was kind of surprised that their price was competitive... I would think that in a veterinary office they would charge above the average going rate.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks BTW about the job on Sugarplum. I started off using shears because she the sound of the clippers scared her, but she eventually let me use them. Her face was a challenge, she doesn’t like it touched. Just yesterday she finally let me pet her starting with her head first, and she didn’t appear spooked either.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

crazylady said:


> Jeez o Pete she was complaining about $60??? I don’t know what part of the country you’re in but I’m in the Midwest and the most expensive full grooming for a dog the size of a Maltese in my local area in which I inquired about was either $50 or $55, I don’t recall. My veterinarian office also has a groomer, they charge $45 and I was kind of surprised that their price was competitive... I would think that in a veterinary office they would charge above the average going rate.


My groomer is very good but she charges me $75 per groom and if there are mats, she charges more.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Vet also has two Groomers and with the tax, it costs $52 which I do not think is too bad. And I am sure that even though our little 2.5 Laci will cost the same when we bring her for her first grooming in a few weeks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

crazylady said:


> Thanks for that Sandi. Which blades do you use?


I use Wahl (made in Germany) Bravura Lithium for body & legs & part of the face & Wahl BravMini for small areas along w/feet pads. I use the lavender & red blades only on the Bravura. I use blunt scissors around the face, rectum, eyes, mouth & thinning shears to even out places where I did a poor job. 

We purchased a dressel (Bousnic Dog Nail Grinder) to use on the nails after cutting them but have not used it yet! I am a little afraid of it. I would love to know if anyone here uses one?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 5 coated dogs and do not groom myself :blush::blush: 
but I love them looking good so I pay $50 a dog and take them every 5 weeks. Tomorrow I'm taking my 5 month old baby to get all of her wild hair cut off...someone in my developement is a groomer and wants to use her as a model for the Asian Fusian hair cut, but that's way too "perfect" for me to keep it tidy.

i've been going the same groomer for 20 years, i don't think she ever raised my price because I always have so many dogs, lol.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Baby Adele, 5 months old


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see what is under all the fuzz! Lisi looks like Porky at the moment as her hair is standing straight out! I think underneath is a little bag of bones. She is scheduled for a proper cut the end of Jan.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in NW Arkansas and have had a mobile groomer last 2 times. It was $100. plus tip. and not a good groom. I will now groom Presley myself.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Baby Adele, 5 months old



Make sure you take a picture of Adele and make a thread 
I will be watching for it.
Pat she absolutely adorable :tender::smootch:


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Awww look at Adele’s little smile!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I’m in SE FL. It’s $75 for grooming at our Vet.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I’m in The Dallas Tx area and I pay $90 plus tip to get my baby groomed every 3 to 4 weeks. I use a mobile groomer and absolutely love them. They do a fantastic job grooming my baby boy. If I was talented enough I’d cut his hair myself but I’m clueless when it comes to grooming!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m shocked by all these prices. I think theses prices are very reasonable, IF they do a great job. 
Key word: IF
The groomers I have used charge on average $65-70.
This last one charged me $125.00 to cut Ling Ling’s hair.
To be honest..as much hair and work that she is, I probably would have charged a whole lot more, lol.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With tip, I pay $70 per fluff for a full groom - shampoo, cut, blow dry, nails, and sanitary trim.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2019)

I groomed my dog. Like many things I started in increments, treated her, used short play breaks and built up to bath, full groom with clippers, scissors -thinning straight , curved and regular- and watched a lot of you tube videos. Every night I combed out lightly. Then do ears. Next night hair between pads with small clipper. Next toenails with clippers because I never could master the Dremel like tool. Have stiptic powder or corn starch on hand in case of bleed. Then just comb lightly for weeks until it is time to do it again. Nightly comb was treat time and massage as well as a full body check. She relaxed into the routine and it became a 90 minute process tops.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2019)

I groomed my dog. Like many things I started in increments, treated her, used short play breaks and built up to bath, full groom with clippers, scissors -thinning straight , curved and regular- and watched a lot of you tube videos. Every night I combed out lightly. Then do ears. Next night hair between pads with small clipper. Next toenails with clippers because I never could master the Dremel like tool. Have stiptic powder or corn starch on hand in case of bleed. Then just comb lightly for weeks until it is time to do it again. Nightly comb was treat time and massage as well as a full body check. She relaxed into the routine and it became a 90 minute process tops for full groom.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Sandi. She does a little better every day. Yesterday she also let my teenage son hold her and she made eye contact with him.
Is the Maltese breed a fairly resilient type of dog if something physically or mentally traumatizing happens to them, such as being from a puppy mill, illness, injury, abuse, or even death of their owner (or another human that they live with)? The reason I’m asking is because she seems to be doing very, very well, and I knew she would need some rehab and she could have potentially been problematic, but she isn’t and she’s doing much better than I thought she might. when I researched the breed I read that they were bred for companionship, therefore it’s kind of in their blood to be naturally friendly.
For instance, my Dachshund who was put down last spring at nearly 16 years old used to show a LOT of characteristics toward hunting, but he was raised in the suburbs. And that breed was bred to hunt badgers, so those that was in his blood, despite that we never exposed him to that, and we’d had him since he was a little puppy.
I just wondered if anyone knew if they are resilient, because I never hear anything negative about a Maltese’s temperament, or really anything negative at all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

crazylady said:


> Thanks Sandi. She does a little better every day. Yesterday she also let my teenage son hold her and she made eye contact with him.
> Is the Maltese breed a fairly resilient type of dog if something physically or mentally traumatizing happens to them, such as being from a puppy mill, illness, injury, abuse, or even death of their owner (or another human that they live with)? /QUOTE]
> 
> I personally think it depends on that individual dog. I have one who came in near dead conditions, who has been poked for blood (medical issues) so much, she would bruise. She is my most affectionate, loving out of my three.
> ...


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Wow that’s really interesting...I guess it’s no different than humans, just as there are many people who have been through many serious tragedies, losses, etc and they are some of the most cheerful, positive people; on the other hand, there are some people who were maybe a victim of a minor or nonviolent crime hence they’re miserable and can’t learn to forgive and forget. But Sugarplum is still going good, and I really think she’s going to be ok, and I truly believe we were meant for each other.
You know, my teenage daughter (she can be hypersensitive about certain things, especially when it comes to animals) nearly cried when she found out what Sugarplum has been through and when she also learned more in-depth info of how puppy mills operate. I told her that Sugarplum will never have to live like that again, that she has the rest of her life to live with us, and to love her.


----------

